# It's A Love In, Man!



## Ruthanne (Jun 15, 2016)

This is a Love In like in the 60s man!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 15, 2016)

:love_heart::anyone::awman:artytime::sup::tongue:


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 15, 2016)

come join the love in...


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## tnthomas (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## senile1 (Jun 17, 2016)

[h=3]Delbert McClinton - Shaky Ground - YouTube[/h]https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,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 2ETHhk8UaRpIsvzDZTYm/0/fAwJsL26WxI19VTV6iSly6OlniBaUxPZHUf9p6H2P0xG9sOgMBIPscbaWWMSW8BbT6XtiRyzKI8ygbl5jTRVYJ0U8t1LgeTWtfyGNXoz/D Wh Vte43vbE6HRHhjbrjdVlkJKKz2HYXxlJCaqeOFWsXIFzhl1SknLsuikkQWBijj bre/menXCboaQsSK8bFXQqfIi2MO/ft54nM0y2sjph8TTzRW XXGQNvI9sQJBBIIsRthiaPQTbfvjNR6XxrbbGW/0wAe3ItYnbHuo3xqe2M9cFAZI7ctvbfGY1fdWN 2MxQIKoIHneKGJvFJ4dOoLe 3U47S0aRto1FNJKsWNxceX39cc8vuk9LKGIIIKadzcH9PfBMtQKllYRiPRuVHy6vS IsI1Ry BWSJphNEipbVs2488co6Kd3UaVXUL3LAgDbf8AXEtyJK2iq69Y9CxlS6LIqgrcAggm/tsdzgPMxHJqmhieGCWT8lCCVA7gG3UYdjoO/wCGnhVJTOrC2ojyFr7 m364GdZRKI W93PhVSbm/lhm4d4QzbN0 Iq6maiy/QgkZwfzVUA2C7bbXudsTFfwXT004kpC1SUHMYSyHUPtb6Yi2DaEfhugSbNaeFgGSoeym9mS2/07b4sjgjh Th5aysrSZJdRA5fiunXV5/7Y6cPZDRUBnmECLVLGCpP8li1iD5Ead79jg2jzKSSyUwEkg6gHsDvjOUnw2wqLQRmGeZXJlk0skyCMxv4Zl06wBuBqtfFBU5TwmdXZerBTY/exxZf4jZxPWZfHR/CjmSysiWtzBELE3G5FyOvlitmilQkMjAobNcfKfXGkFSJyvZivGAupGazb2a1x5dP1xzvcD uOk1O8SRuwIWT5TbrbHXLcuqc0qhS0qapCCRjQyBr98ZiZ4byUZhxBFltSdH5rRyAbkFet/wBftizazgXJ1y2dYJXMnLawbSVJA6WA2 mJclwpQbVopd/lb2xmO89IqNy1nVgVNmPht6G/pbHuKJO UVBopYqkR08uhblJohIDv5H26jfA1NIGuzOBvq02269BiRyOloa9Upqio FkAusti okkBdI6Dz38sFzcPUtPl5aOqaoqBKkXK5egq121X8Xy HqPsMTQkybyDMZMpjfNKbKY67WOSOYypFHvtYHcHY3Jttif4Nkiz2uzJauhE1O6qrqj6qZWvayqb7m2oEH7YUqmWqoK oyeKipqiRGERjEYcMxsdz1by6 eLOyKhkybLKegHLDxIGlMaKg5h67AAbbDzwcFJnmd1opMuqEiAjigXSigbAAf62 mA8jaSpWWrcsmufQq3vYEefpc/YY5cQvF8E0ZOhebpYbg2vcj7XwDw7m0EGRxTzuY1qJdnt4UJ3A/b6YK0Z1onoZBTNIqoHlpxqSO9uZGb7X9Labeg88LWaZalTNPnmWR1MAjqfhvhkJXWwBLO1ug7fTr2w264ZGpp4yH0EgMPFqRu36D6gYBy54zLm5p5QQJpBygbKmhNI9rn mEyoyoj8nWszLJTU10Zp2jusD2tIiMLkhr37jy6YTspyRM3mzeqqaqZZ3nk0x3/6ihj1br1AGHfMqmGg4Qo6SkQ8 rjiRASTa5XVfyG/tvhOOZ0dJmWYGCVWWnUxF0OtZVLg6lt0NuuKS0DbbtAfFGWg8P01dHXRyGnmeNoACCASAGH2F/wDyGJ38OeEKgpDnbVGktvHEvUrfq3ptgbiakrMs4aeV4oTSyyqpkja7 LxAtfpfw9L9MFVGe1PD/CnD5onVKiohaMvYGwU72HTrbfDaGpWeQZfJwl IJFZJDUDMeZPHNbeO5NwR mHGuzGKjyqsrW5DJoJiCEN20i1vPbFTTZ5WzZlTZhUzmeaJjp5u4A329B7Y6z8Ty/wmbL6WjpaaCdgZmjUl38QPUnGXi5WdUMiUaF6WRuWIJjI0dybdWU hx5gyqdX1DQNag2ddj98e41MAzhynIoxLTUPx1Qw1ENCxEdnFgCp6mxuTawwek Xq/KlpeWaOpaqqmiU MkgKqhjfTbz38sQWT5rVUELJTiNbqxMrIGa1iNIvtY33HfHtPE1dK8JdY aQSXYKqjtv9LAdMISLA4XpshqMzGZ0kcpanRGAYhS8x1ayBfoNQ37bYZc9zYZfTzQZbTipq411TLrCpGOu5sbk W537XxUeXVVTEkZpH GcyMiatrX23PbzxYvD2XR0GXRQRzrUSSPreQG onckHuN uFIloV6qozDi7JqgRQ8poHvyYz4tXXxE9rXAHmcTPDVE1dks2VZrTvGUuQrEg287ehGAxlWa5Zn1WnDziGim8RZV5gDBiLAHyN8cqvKZoKlswr88zCGpY2Z/hHRvvfpgtcHWg6DJM24ZrTLDKa3LrASqpJdE63097b9PXBa1dTl2V1bJGrQSq0ryI27yPurX8idrdRc46cLy1uYVwLtJXUSqweeqiCEG3hAsSTfuDhpbLKarg0SuplYKrHTdSASbWJ9T98ZyyRi6bGscnuiAyyqTMainXSDT0 iJAOo0gE/ 1j7IcVLTvLTTzLDPJFofkERsV1qSbi47bYsjLs5lyI1dPRUNNVmGd apZg7HURctbSDYAWvivyrK8rxi1NLWqE1AauhIH0uMaoSVWBZptXVCIToWYqvqF2H6DEtndc00OXUgBCUayCMk3JD2O/sbj6YiqqJ5KyQojFec24G3XDfxPwdHlOS5bWxzySVM9ubG24Jbfw 18NtXRSjfBXkYKI7i/h6Y4C1mTex3viaj4dzernUU WVUoC21CI26 eGPLfw2mmpZZcwk5EzI6pGLMY22sxIO/tiXJLrGk3wRasHS 25W Mw9Vn4dVRgl01MbWjk031LvpGnsfW MwKcX9h5a6QGSxUxymldorzWYhmB0jfvtv8AfHj5ewj8EgeTrcNpub9dx743yq/8GpWvsEa 3TfvgqniM4JjjdgTZW2scRdFRSoGlj5dTSziKIch1fSoO9gNySdzt5YP PeipKbMZo5ZhACgANgzavnaw/s40kp7kARyP6LufqLbYbcgooKvhtI5Yr2Zgbj /PGWTOoK2OOL0caGrilqqLM6KW9K8Yhli/weR/bEzneanI8mqcx0POsIB0K1r3Nhv5b4gaIfwesWkfSIflUW2AwfW1ENRltW80jRUzDd4/ENv8x1BxzPGsk1JPR0R/SFMUJPxNziSQCKjpVUmwXSzH26/thw4Q4gzbNqjl1 Sy04U2MwBVQfKzb/AGxUAldCVRrKpIFha/rbD5wtxTLQ5RP8PSGYCoCqC kC6XP/AMH742yfjY6tLZlDLK6bGrJ8kzVYZ0zKSCPnySMEUjbUTvcC5O/c9sC5hwNlVWaRp62ZRTWH5Uaq0rXuWY73Jvf6nAPD/GRzKqqZ6ypjp0pgStPGhGsHq3ckg QwLX8bQ11K7UNKi8t0EvPUOGDBjsO1j3xXrLxA4QWyYpcp4YoKgU0UCyyy No5piSTbbwj/LBFTxfl0cMswkhcQm6BbX0gbgXPmMIOc57LPTi1Bl6MGBDpTAMR0t7YClpKp8uaonoYaREOtTyxE0g0tst926jpivjlL mT7riGs/iNUF1igphbR1ka5N/QW/riGm45z15WKVEcOpiWEcan0HUXwticJIxv/Ioxxj1cmR wtb6WxawQ 0R8khqg4/zuajkjaaEMyMpcQjVa32xmFVRoMo7MhIPrbGYuOOKVJB6b6NmQ0NFNwxSGbNfhjdnFMisS7g7MWBNunlgp6bLWREeoq5eVcpq3t3Njcd/MYrszSq5VZXUC4ADHbBdJV1N5P Yl6/4z54fklWiwqnMqRcsSKmy7lM j8xqguwJtvv8A0xLcFV/xEdZTHcxspXfaxFtvthGMsnTmNYDpf2xJpJJC0zROyEvYlTYkWxy58PuNG2OVbHTOqGkl3nqIoWYadLvp1e3e/thera6jyqjhjaaTMjJqEbBAOht1Nr2ONaeaUVRtK 63PiO5ucEUfiymBzuwErgnqG8e/viMOJw02OeQrs0FU0jnl G/zudK3O9rt3 uC6BcyoklQUJqqeawkTQXRrbg3XoR2IOLB4SjSbhxppUWSXSx1sLt188bT0dK1GrtTQltAGooL2t0/QY627MEIuZR01PDTtDTyUdXK1npuZrOmx3sdxvbr1322udMjgSqFbTiqpqYnlOrVEgjU2G4v9cNdTBDFlFRLHEiSWTxqoB  E/M1U6nIBa6i9t pw/oolarIJJdAGaZa i lhVrZfbfEUlBJBQVssjRfloV8LhtR1af37Y5LsmsbNubjr3x4ztJVEOxbUNR1G9zbrh7AjpG1EttY3tgmndRFoceFupHY4Lp1HLj2H9gY8ZQKGZgAG0rv3/lxRALIqtSSKbXQXBBxmPA7BzZiPEO/vjMKwP/2Q==▶ 5:03

https://www.*youtube*.com/watch?v=w7JCWoxtGLs 

​


----------



## senile1 (Jun 17, 2016)

[h=3]Nothin' Lasts Forever - YouTube[/h]https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,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 ptxCZsUMJAHoPDZz OkxsRZ3XNRuQAf7/ABCf/H1aInlTa2E0vRp2/wDeFs3OPpK5f si/wDz67bXD7ZjhSDUrp9AoJlRc9fLH6vqRBIdlIaTsme6NPIqXD5Y8GKl8VK7edS QIdlxEjy6/6NnVtnZOzyCUVO4T7DxUY/ jUCF5F1BFsFNb0advF4f7ckhC0P3S4hfkW5Ubr936vpz 1fBNszeDaH7lqO7sFhCeaUumVWltBHT9nnpq/46qlH8LNb9lZFE Z2hm6ip0ampqXZ1bDyEvOWxXt6pDaU5aVOqlIeCj65KKWkathrgB2RFsXJKmXTuhFuekMqehQ11ilpgygn3Qabzn8FDS4qYirjRTtPH9qH3Rp/Nq8L22tdfkwpVYvdmbGJyhqowW0q6kDoqGfx66uKdwdWFGB7mt3k4oZzzVGDhBHv pjTJGk2KX/jda6jk0afZK4XrFj4/wAa3eQenMZ0IDPt/RdW/O4dbMinCKpdBz1AXMinp94jalrS42CDG4cJmejT67S4ZNvq6 pmdV7xaAStWYs Ej7KOYZ5oivXXDUOGh2l26NBVfYfkxLBhPsPJ79S1qYOAvkWcBOUnoep8vnqwd2buqFt7pbkW5QQ3ColEvqr0mjxHR4pyHGYqD7LLXfE8y RKEpClEkgZJJOTVKdUC3bUIutl9puQFiMAFd9hxJ5QMEfFjHUH01iC63Ppq97onIaKPpG5ps4NF4vqSHpLjmCsgEkc2MkDOmhq1jyz8rmUgNsN8fCdFb1U2EqVEtZdw757h2/XJUJt67o8LbhqrsUx8spDjEI/CHgHlH4nFJ BroolfwLojbT1OozKZa3EFutJkQ2nJDL/wDg/wAepsyA22t0uFpqo9 hpKeVKnFtgpUlZKOQBZaZV4X0FT4byGwqbOe7mG0pPO4oD7SgPkSkD5q1sAdmR2ZPaB7bb02nuvfPBtv3Htys2ua5Qqg7ZMnup8eVG71CXGFpb sdbKFNpU/HcbWEEFKh0waymlpGPn vlvYkNJitvsLxE9ucd05Rh1XK2FsItgEgOwDybO9 FHPbOxz248CtVWkb 3PVqfb7jbMlbOyiIcuOpxShyOMSalG MJXFWEsKeyFu9RyN99ja/tid97Mr1Kh2c3eV6wqjQ26t39Z28TY9T73kLshDFLkurefjtNqjOeMby1 tIQsNuBTYnV7YThV3b2wtfbe9eJHZ9 w6zNuxmiWxccGm06NFuy25MZcZlifIiuOB2rUZbdKbLKz4iVFecc5SWVrTCPvDw X9AXGm3CuvVYw6azTqe9W3pEmTBhthRYitB0lTbTYKuRodEgn4U9Rq7psmprJZ6iQk40u/i039WxMdtY785XNfTSQyuijaLC2fFf3BcR 4UmnZLcJF4cVO428 3u9a5VDr23dm0m4qdQXaTT4E2mJqD6kp8U0whLrbpSE5ZfKVoBHMgFQ1sPWb2QVIowLDdwq8FIR9ajuglah7f9uuoaP0bFtyyd1OIovhbCqjZ9PiBxzHIe6ntrwPcjnGfvHz1uYUu62TGCi8FEdCMhsDp5jzHXppyrZSRkTy3seL44Hz6X9V6foUNM6ibLMPFn5TA7J7OGw7QSliY43Pitp5UtvMgqGenmB/bOozO0P7Pl 3aHUL92vYS19GMrlT4aE9HUpGT0Hp/PWxfIvBgkjnCsDK1LUE8umtcQ1yUep2JckJ5SFpfpTyVg4UkAtkY1fFSUcuuMs0lovcXO3n2PPkdtlp1tPTmnLG/K0CrZp1RundF n09CqbJRIUie00nl6oVhXT79OwrFlvRWVNrbJU2kJU4oEJJAzkaxnZdPSzxc3JTac2VxVV6SgpaTkISXM n36kouewmHWHCI6MhvA5Unk/EY6HrrNrZnte0Day8tRUzJInk73UXtx28tKAosEq5scpQAVfP7tYiq8DuVONKRnA5sYwEHr/AGx89PtvW0HWFPFTZUlGQkhHv1Ax/Xpq90UNyMtfOjlCz9kjmUM upgqQ wO/wC/Cpnp3Q7DCsCxeRl2UvPVth4k4xy/ANJ67FJR4Rc/pj9XcUeVOPNONGnCb5KUuBiyaDTJTrlEpLLLjrDqpKAh6OkrfaWXEcikJAyVAnIA65xr7aFpSrkumSlbby35VTWt1Sxl4FbpKioYHxZzn551TbamNhq2EOBtKE1SOt5TpUhBT4lrJUU/EAAD1T19uupCeDbbel3BdcSZXZdOgQzUUqkzaituLFb NRJU4shAHTBz5ZHn5a4qan6aFzvL/q4ZAamZkbeVj6h8Il4X1xe8IezpbkMU7ei7KLSKU9FcbE5plNTSam42hY5Q6lk87fOMKISPQjXqUW52pXZ8WfedpcO1e4m7Ht7duTWGdu6VYdzom0m5Xao0tUNqEtLrCUh1x1kNNr5uR5whDalqUkHzxu0D3z4dHt29lIHCdljfDYCIy1dXExRK8XLdiy4z3jIdMosVtRjyX6fIdfcVUlq7ttalNIS6OcobVevFZxc793XC3EurjB4tb7vG2qq1Vbfual7o3BQqXbFRic3cyKM1TyzAhvI6lKoSEqBKjzZUTrJiNXUsjrD4WlpGkg3y698XwQG72O62i joGzUTfG4uaQ5pxYN2zbIJOwI/pegx2tdZ2a4/NloHBbw/bmbV7rcQKuKvbeFWLRs 9aTc12bPpo1zxa3cNZq8Fp8uxUQKRS62p0OBCicsjK3EoOEePDsj7Gu z6zWbJowYqMWGtxcFltCnHjyuKyhWPPHp7knr66nvY9dqzSez04w61fvFLt1R7 tLfRbtnbjcR7lvJhb9bbt1aqpqcurVR1ltJrUV6cEyZ65DaqgtLZcbfdLaYrvpkidb 4NqU6vUCqQLit24qPHuCg1mly26jSa3BlsokRpMZ9JKHGXWnG3ELSSlSSCCQdcdS6TUVlN9VFL96O5AFx4fCO99s XutHpHUqMTfSTxfafZpJyQbut5efv7Y837h/r9C7Pbc/ct68uWktXEz9ERBIT3IW6w7Hex5f6qDqVLYvtgOF2somUO7aZKqlYVIWqLVI1xLpKUJ5WQ0yEDKVfEl4lZ6/GOhxjTTf0knbTbrZ7cCwq1cNNfFMvmqTpcFun4YKZbUdhSj5dRyuqBHp099a93D5upwc2gy5O3W2U3JvyYLilSKbWrbuObQo8doMUxMNhxbcpLKktSC8h1nw/er m4zgkoEXwk1jpE9RW9PjmcTfOOLg2PfjzVHUnP6RXvoYXDS0/ggELd0ubjz4fZluz6rTrcVb4mNgUqfOut6XGjp BKnCyVcylFAUQCspCznB6g4U3I47eDyu2zWy9aNx3Cy25KkyI0S8lQ3BCWuUtthkNupJW22thoKUscxa5j6pVrw7ucWHBhuHd219r2zw8b1O0WNX32rl2 kX5UaLXK9ENOrlPZp0AsuB5C26k9SpWVd64U0pUZTiiXXn7b2dvHg8r10UyzIPD9uzPeqNTjodq53XqMZqOyJs1yQzNPj3W3uaM9BZBaYjkLhLX0DxbRo/eawhjrHnfP5 bpV/UJHeC9x7qQvgyjcKe4Vdn7jzuE246bKgLXBRczm7E3xd0LcnVJ5 Y8gIShK0sPQWkjC0qVHCx3KUrakPJ3cOxUy0ajTLI2ordvXW9ISlm4ahesirxmGgYqllEXCUcyiiS2Eq5glDiTlSsFNs0WPtraUCjUjbC2Jtq2vGo7TfganUDUpct8Fzv5Acx0QpXRLeVlAbwpxxQK1Uur1BmQl0lQSU5UBnGfu emJ nmwkc3gH09e3oinkjY0Mac3se5TEL9oKS06l5oBSMoAKfPOeumK39Re4kPBSSCoKA6DCSPnqTi/4rTjchSQgkpP3eWdMX3GhIWl8/CSkc/wDPP39dYj4jC8hMANlZoIx 2TGZvLDTUiPSMs59wRpTSd7IEP6WSOn6soZHQYPp/HSmn4Hl7LndYcvgdpsmG2lNCJ9pp Mg12Kj6pQSv lNfZORg xyOvqNWhVJMt2W/FkSZLqWpCglmQ8pYbIUc4B8j5 Wu3aclr6YthL7obZTXYRccJwlpJktFSuvToMnVIqjsdFSnoQ haRLcCHCvBUOc4Pn6407ERqddIzHDbKtruERmItPQVphnCprSFHEoggpbWc5Kcgk 4wNVidu1czkdECBLMRlCQzGYYPdsQwBgBCBgD08tYzkPtnKi8lR6AALzn8NIsdFhwgk8oKMjqR7Y9tduAcdlSHObgFZstK7anPlR6JddSVV4FUUYyRKwt AV jaiOiDgdPLmSk46Y1uDdg5 kDJ4dDsf2bXFPb6KntgblVt7s7xAivvSKlYKKxNzRaHXIbgUhdMakylQ2pjTiBCZVHQpostKcb0ooqKmxV6et6BOYKXUyEJeiONlYByD1HUdOmNK1qqSJ9XceQ060ptxLbXIhSHQUHOegznOT WuJYRJGWi4v5Y9/TzGxV9PVPp5WyDNuDz2/dlvS/peaI6JPCKrumeaVULnf6K NSWo1HQk4xjH1vUg Z/LVB2V4veITh0oVQtzZq/1WZR6tUXKvPp/wDcpQ7ibelOpgpckBc6E tCiKbCA5CnHcdAOZfNMp243EHXN/8Agn7H67rouyn3FuRVuHX6Z3GlRprDtRVUpFEthMh6WlBy286ttxxxtQTyrWrp6DWoS48OiqiMnzwSoaxujhzKINODqf8A7Fej/wDQyNf1V8kZxpj/ADG1SJVbtNeMqp27WaLVNz6XWJU8RBT6/LsGgsV23fCzXKgtUNbENttS5DjhDrkpt9ZSlISpvGu9t92ufG3Z1ysVavbqtXK14cQJRn2BbHjlM8ndLKZCacHA4tPVboV3ji0oWtSlJSoRqvOOhWS8l7p yemqc86kgg55h6HWo0i2kjCxDJIDqDjf1W1dtrxtK4j4kC6alXWJddjwG6dIjMQolIMVtsrUltMdhttsAFxZzy5PN5nWYX74bktFRccKj5IOOvzBB1qc7R7tV3aq6IlYpkp5MNTwRPiBRDbyMjPT3A1OLYO9UG8Lfg1iny1ONSo6SpDbueRRHxAj06509DOdbQ/jAPbyKvjlD2EHnjungXDXUzGHCcJyD0zn Gmf7hvJ vOSeYcmR09T/PV4SLyQ6n/KrVz/AGsnPXHvrC16VhD6Vq7zmUnJIBOkamNhdpb/AI3umWyuDe6aFurJSxHqrv2fqCOvzGf6tfdWXu/UwYNTwfOOSevrjGlNLwjS0jukp5NT7uUeaX RhkZzlPTrjGPnpMy1e/T1HPnOqT4pBbQO8T0Tggq0n36B/nE/nq8WCUvZVkSc xPn1VpZD481dCfQ9c/jqgeIR 8T elBJSPJxP4OAanGym6ri5SUeXmfY9Br608COZagCfTPz1b/AIhBVkrH3FXQ65eLT 8T7fa0cKL8K5/HcvQKAA9gNJqnYz9Yfu5vPVtmUn94k/8AFpMyEnOVD/mGoNuFN ArgNSKT8JUSfc9dLompewSrCh5Zx1/LVsB5vH20j5EjSnfoBBC0DA8goaMKLmyuRawUk Z053h03cftaoOW9PllFOlfWR 8cwlpXr emjomo5SC6gZ/wBoZ0mJfcuJcafCFA5CkLwoflqb8Lpj9Bupuou4LMptK2ZilAjPReQdUCt3S06hYDvNn9rm/DUWdm7sVq35bTb9QXIgqUEuIcdzyj3BPtpxx3SoEuMha7lozZWnJbXVmG1jp5FPNnUEk7plkocFx3cqveQKj1yC2EAAj199GsM39dtLqTEhEWrQJPMRyhmc28Tj7jrjqFTK67sJt jRo0KlGjRo0IRo0aNCEaNGjQhGjRo0IRo0aNCEaNGjQhGjRo0IX//Z▶ 3:06

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBR6a0Hm8as​


----------



## senile1 (Jun 17, 2016)

[h=3]Train - Drops of Jupiter (Official Video) - YouTube[/h]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Xf-Lesrkuc


----------



## senile1 (Jun 18, 2016)

[h=3]Pharrell Williams - Happy (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/h]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6Sxv-sUYtM


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## senile1 (Jun 20, 2016)

[h=3]Maroon 5 - Animals (Lyric Video) - YouTube




[/h]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7BJ3ZXpserc


----------



## senile1 (Jun 20, 2016)

[h=3]when doves cry-prince & revolution - YouTube




[/h]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_tonrrxvYA


----------



## senile1 (Jun 20, 2016)

[h=3]Shaggy - Angel ft. Rayvon - YouTube




[/h]https://www.*you*tube.com/watch?v=XWJrPzAUzAs


----------



## senile1 (Jun 20, 2016)

[h=3]Shaggy - It Wasn't Me - YouTube




[/h]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qv5fqunQ_4I


----------

